# Soundbar question - can you operate multiple components through Samsung HW-HM45C?



## bpaulcoop (Dec 11, 2014)

Soundbar question - can you operate multiple components through Samsung HW-HM45C?

There is only one hdmi in and one out on soundbar. Is it possible to run Blu-ray, 3D-TV, cable/DVR feed, or other components through soundbar?

I had everything running through my amp/tuner with one hdmi into TV when I had surround sound hooked up in other room. Moved TV and all components into room where a soundbar would be preferred.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

bpaulcoop said:


> Soundbar question - can you operate multiple components through Samsung HW-HM45C?
> 
> There is only one hdmi in and one out on soundbar. Is it possible to run Blu-ray, 3D-TV, cable/DVR feed, or other components through soundbar?
> 
> I had everything running through my amp/tuner with one hdmi into TV when I had surround sound hooked up in other room. Moved TV and all components into room where a soundbar would be preferred.


It only has one HDMI input,; thus your limited to only one device hooked up via that method.

It however has all of the following inputs available to be hooked up to and switched between:
Inputs: 1 audio, 1 HDMI in, 1 HDMI out, 1 optical

For example you could hook your satellite receiver up via HDMI and your Blue Ray Player via Optical.

The other possible connection method is buying an HDMI switcher.

Connect all your devices to the switch via HDMI, then out of the switch to the Soundbar, then out of the Soundbar to the TV.

Or simply get a better model soundbar with multiple HDMI inputs or perhaps a real surround sound system


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bpaulcoop said:


> There is only one hdmi in and one out on soundbar. Is it possible to run Blu-ray, 3D-TV, cable/DVR feed, or other components through soundbar?


You would need to put an HDMI switch in front of the sound bar. This adds considerable complexity to operating the system.

Combining HDMI and other schemes as Yoda-DBSguy suggests often causes problem with audio synchronization.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Bpaulcoop:You relly didn'd provide adequate information. Are you still using your amp/tuner in this configuration or just the TV, B;u-ray and cable? I the latter, as Harsh says, you'll need an HDMI switch. Check Monoprice.com -- they have a variety of HDMI switches, as does Amazon. Make sure that the one you buy is 3D compatible Get a good one..


----------

